# Clean Up Wet Supers?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A similar current thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?287717-How-to-store-extracted-frames


----------



## Hazel-Rah (May 12, 2013)

Perfect, I'm gonna go plop them on right now...


----------

